# Royal Hawaiian Pens



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 10, 2017)

I found in a shop some koa baseboard that was installed at the Royal Hawaiian hotel in 1927 a few weeks ago. I dont know when it was removed for the fancy painted baseboard we have now but I can confirm what it was in the hotel from some untouched storage rooms.

I have 18 engineers that work for me and most have worked at the royal 20+ years, i thought to celebrate them this holiday season I would use this koa to make a pen for them out of the koa.

Yesterday I cut, drilled and turned 20 slimline. Today is finish and assembly. Not exactly @Schroedc speed but a personal best for me...

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 14 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 10, 2017)

That's just cool, Don.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 10, 2017)

Way cool. I'm sure they'll appreciate it! What kind of lathe are you using?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 10, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Way cool. I'm sure they'll appreciate it! What kind of lathe are you using?


A woodfast M910 from Australia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 10, 2017)

Very cool, Don! Nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 10, 2017)

Too cool Don, the guys are gonna love them! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 10, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> A woodfast M910 from Australia


From Australia? Does that mean it runs backwards?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 10, 2017)

Tom Smart said:


> From Australia? Does that mean it runs backwards?


Yes...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 10, 2017)

Tom Smart said:


> From Australia? Does that mean it runs backwards?



So does the Stoopid Islander.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Nov 10, 2017)

For slim lines, do you make two barrels? I see what appears to be two on your lathe. When I get back to WV in December, I hope to make some. Any suggestions are welcome


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 10, 2017)

Tony said:


> So does the Stoopid Islander.


So it works out in the end!!! They will appreciate the history, the turning, and the thought.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 10, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Yes...


Great, I'm glad that mystery is cleared up.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 10, 2017)

Nice going, Don -- that koa pops really well with a little finish on it. Do you use any oil before the CA?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 10, 2017)

Very nice. Those will be well received...nice job, great thought.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 10, 2017)

Ralph Muhs said:


> For slim lines, do you make two barrels? I see what appears to be two on your lathe. When I get back to WV in December, I hope to make some. Any suggestions are welcome



Yep, two barrels. You still in CT now?


----------



## pinky (Nov 10, 2017)

Oh the memories... lived in Hawaii Kai for 9+ years back in the 90s. Me and a buddy used to scooter down to the Royal Hawaiian and hang out and drink in the lobby and TRY not to get into trouble. Got to admit, there's times I miss those days! Nice pens, I'm sure da bruddahs gonna luv em!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 10, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> Nice going, Don -- that koa pops really well with a little finish on it. Do you use any oil before the CA?



No oil just the ca.



pinky said:


> Oh the memories... lived in Hawaii Kai for 9+ years back in the 90s. Me and a buddy used to scooter down to the Royal Hawaiian and hang out and drink in the lobby and TRY not to get into trouble. Got to admit, there's times I miss those days! Nice pens, I'm sure da bruddahs gonna luv em!



Have a bit of koa left if you need a couple pen blanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pinky (Nov 10, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> No oil just the ca.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a bit of koa left if you need a couple pen blanks.



Thanks for the offer but only if I make it back to pick up personally.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 10, 2017)

Finished up the koa pens and had time to do these other commissioned pens and a cork screw.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 10, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Finished up the koa pens and had time to do these other commissioned pens and a cork screw.
> 
> View attachment 136989
> 
> View attachment 136990



That is some of the weirdest wood I've ever seen....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 10, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> That is some of the weirdest wood I've ever seen....


It's resin, wanted wood but I couldn't get it dyed in time. The request was for tiffany blue, i had to look it up.


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 11, 2017)

Nicely  done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 11, 2017)

Like the Royal Hawaiian story behind the wood! Guys will really appreciate the pens. Guess you've got your production groove back. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BeeHappywoodworking (Nov 11, 2017)

very beautiful pens. I'm getting gittery just waiting to get My new shop built so I can start turning and building things again. It's so hard to look back into the back part of my property and see my shop only to know I can't spend time there doing woodworking because my wife's illness. So I'm building the new shop next to the house so I'm only 6 steps away from her. but I'ts slow going because I having to get help from nieghbors to do the build due to my injury of my right arm ( doesn't help that I'm right handed.)
well enough about my troubles. Again beautiful pens.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## DKMD (Nov 11, 2017)

Don: Merry Christmas! I made you all pens from hotel koa.

Fellas: Thanks!

Don: When you’re done admiring your new pens, you can go replace that section of molding that I tore off.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 11, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Don: Merry Christmas! I made you all pens from hotel koa.
> 
> Fellas: Thanks!
> 
> Don: When you’re done admiring your new pens, you can go replace that section of molding that I tore off.


I run a 5 star resort, it was fixed weeks ago. They just thought i was making more work and that im an arse hole.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Nov 11, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Yep, two barrels. You still in CT now?


Yes. Got back here about a week ago. Staying through November. Been working in Old Lyme on the bathroom tile, and other projects. You must bring your lady to the beach house. We can build a fire and swap lies, exaggerations, embellishments, and half truths. Stay a night if you want. We can find a seafood place and have an enjoyable dinner. I didn't bring my lathe this trip.


----------



## Tony (Nov 11, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I run a 5 star resort, it was fixed weeks ago. They just thought i was making more work and that im an arse hole.



We're a step ahead of your guys, we know you're an arse hole.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 11, 2017)

@Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 11, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Tony



C'mon man, you can't lob one to me like that and expect me to knock it out of the park!!!

Stoopid Islander.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I run a 5 star resort, it was fixed weeks ago. They just thought i was making more work and that im an arse hole.




Well, they were half right anyhow!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

